# Dùng son dưỡng nào là tốt cho môi khô ?



## thuhoai (12/6/18)

*Các nàng môi khô thường rất khó tìm và lựa chọn cho mình được một thỏi son dưỡng ưng ý. Nhưng nếu nàng biết tới một trong những thỏi son dưỡng cực tốt cho môi khô này thì nàng sẽ không phải hối hận đâu. Cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay nhé!*

Son lì có thể nhiều nàng không có hoặc không thích sử dụng nhưng nhất định trong túi nàng nào cũng phải có một thỏi son dưỡng để làm mềm môi, chống khô môi và bong tróc.

Có một thực tế là các nàng môi khô thường rất khó tìm và lựa chọn cho mình được một thỏi son dưỡng ưng ý. Nhưng nếu nàng biết tới một trong những thỏi son dưỡng cực tốt cho môi khô này thì nàng sẽ không phải hối hận đâu. Cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay nhé!

*1. Stay-On Balm Rouge – son dưỡng cao cấp từ thương hiệu Canmake Nhật*
Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge là loại son dưỡng có màu cao cấp tới từ Nhật bản. Nó có thành phần từ thiên nhiên bao gồm: mật ong, bơ hạt mỡ, Squalane, sữa ong chúa, tinh dầu Jojoba, dầu Olive, tinh dầu quả mâm xôi, tinh dầu hạt nho, tinh dầu hạt Macadamia, tinh dầu quả lựu. Sản phẩm không chứa chì, dưỡng ẩm cao với khả năng lâu phai màu, son dưỡng cho màu sắc tươi tắn tạo cảm giác đôi môi mềm mịn, quyến rũ tự nhiên.

_

_
_Stay-On Balm Rouge – son dưỡng cao cấp từ thương hiệu Canmake_
​Son dưỡng Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge có độ dưỡng cao cực phù hợp cho các nàng môi khô hoặc phải thường xuyên ngồi trong môi trường điều hòa nhiệt độ. 8/10 cô gái sử dụng son dưỡng này đều cho đánh giá tốt và khuyên người dùng nên trải nghiệm dòng son này.

Đặc biệt son dưỡng có màu này có thêm chỉ số SPF11 PA+ giúp chống nắng cho làn da môi, bảo vệ da khỏi tia cực tím, tránh cho da môi khỏi bị khô nứt và thâm đen.

Với 6 màu lựa cọn và giá thành dao động trong khoảng từ 195.000 VNĐ – 315.000 VNĐ tùy màu thì son dưỡng có màu Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge thực sự nên có trong túi xách của mỗi chị em.

*2. Tinted Lip Balm – Son dưỡng môi có màu từ thương hiệu Burt’s Bees Mỹ*
Xét về độ lành tính cho môi thì son dưỡng có màu Tinted Lip Balm thuộc vào hàng top đấy nhé! Burt’s Bees là thương hiệu Dược Mỹ Phẩm khá nổi tiếng tại Mỹ với thành phần hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên. Burt’s Bees Tinted Lip Balm có thành phần chủ yếu là sáp ong và các loại dầu dưỡng như: dầu dừa, dầu olive, dầu hạt hoa hướng dương… Chất son thì khá mềm, trong và mướt môi. Son có mùi thơm nhẹ và dễ chịu chứ không quá gắt hay không quá ngọt ngào khiến nàng cảm thấy ăn được như một vài loại son dưỡng khác.

_

_
_Tinted Lip Balm – Son dưỡng môi có màu từ thương hiệu Burt’s Bees Mỹ_
​Hai điểm cộng khác cho em son dưỡng này là chống nắng tốt, thẩm thấu nhanh aplly lên môi là thấy hồng môi luôn và giá thành rẻ chỉ trong khoảng từ 150.000 VNĐ – 283.000 VNĐ.

*Lưu ý cứ sau mỗi 2 giờ bạn nên bôi lại son dưỡng này một lần để tăng hiệu quả dưỡng ẩm cho môi nhé!

*3. Nourishing Lip Balm – Son dưỡng Yves Rocher Pháp*
Son dưỡng môi Yves Rocher Nourishing Lip Balm là một loại son dưỡng có màu tới từ Pháp có chiết xuất từ các thành phần từ thiên nhiên như hạt chia, dầu dừa, bơ đậu mỡ, dâu tây, phúc bồn tử và vanila.

_

_
_Nourishing Lip Balm – Son dưỡng Yves Rocher Pháp_
​Ưu điểm của loại son dưỡng này là cung cấp độ ẩm tốt rất phù hợp với các nàng môi khô. Son lên màu tự nhiên, nhẹ nhàng, không có cảm giác nhờn rít, khó chịu hay bóng môi. Đồng thời son cũng có khả năng bảo vệ môi khi ra nắng nhưng hiệu quả không được bằng thỏi son dưỡng thứ nhất Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge của Nhật và có giá thành rẻ hơn rất nhiều. Có thể nói nếu Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge của Nhật thuộc dòng son dưỡng có màu cao cấp thì Yves Rocher Nourishing Lip Balm lại chỉ thuộc dòng bình dân thôi. Nên tùy vào khả năng tài chính và nhu cầu của nàng mà nàng có thể quyết định lựa chọn được một thỏi son dưỡng phù hợp nhé!

Giá son dưỡng Yves Rocher Nourishing Lip Balm chỉ dao động trong khoảng 86.000 VNĐ – 165.000 VNĐ.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

Canmake Stay-On Balm Rouge là loại son dưỡng có màu cao cấp tới từ Nhật bản


----------

